# ITS MY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!



## Lapai (Apr 9, 2021)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME >~<!!!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 9, 2021)

*H A P P Y
B I R T H D A Y ! ! !*


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Apr 9, 2021)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Kuroserama (Apr 9, 2021)

Yay, it's here! *H**a**p**p**y* *B**i**r**t**h**d**a**y**!*


----------



## Punji (Apr 9, 2021)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 9, 2021)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Apr 9, 2021)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Apr 9, 2021)

Happy birthday and happy new year!!

...wait, something's not right... Meh, leave it! >w<

Have nice meals,
have some spare time for your inner peace too if you can,
and most importantly....

Get anything for gifts that you couldn't afford! This! Is important! ÒwÓ
Make an excuse, you deserve it UwU

I tend not to look after my own birthday, but when it comes to others', I'd like to suggest those things--especially, again, the birthday gift!!


----------



## Xitheon (Apr 9, 2021)

I don't know you but happy birthday!


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Apr 9, 2021)

ayeeeeee


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 9, 2021)

Happy birthday, nyaa.


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 9, 2021)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Lenago (Apr 9, 2021)

Happy birthday pal!


----------

